# voltage..



## AeonAIR (16/2/18)

Just a bit concerned as what necessary precautions on battery safety.. 
So voltage can't drop below 3.7? Not sure if I understand it correctly..how will that be unsafe? Could only think it be unsafe if voltage run too high all the time.. but sometimes I enjoy vaping when then I saw voltage is quite low even tho batteries 3/4 full charged having a low resistence coil say .25 and wattage around 50 and voltage then only just hardly makes 3.7... then need to up wattage then it past way 4 but then the vape sometimes not that great..sometimes is but other times enjoy softer/subtle vape

Or I just have it wrong completely and is just all about the power of the battery in the sense of how long they can last till you have to replace them? not so much regarding safety, but more so batteries doing what they can do best for best vape? I'm confused..


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> Just a bit concerned as what necessary precautions on battery safety..
> So voltage can't drop below 3.7? Not sure if I understand it correctly..how will that be unsafe? Could only think it be unsafe if voltage run too high all the time.. but sometimes I enjoy vaping when then I saw voltage is quite low even tho batteries 3/4 full charged having a low resistence coil say .25 and wattage around 50 and voltage then only just hardly makes 3.7... then need to up wattage then it past way 4 but then the vape sometimes not that great..sometimes is but other times enjoy softer/subtle vape
> 
> Or I just have it wrong completely and is just all about the power of the battery in the sense of how long they can last till you have to replace them? not so much regarding safety, but more so batteries doing what they can do best for best vape? I'm confused..


On a regulated mod, the battery voltage and Amps are not the same as what hits the coils. Most displays show what is happening on the coil end, so we do not actually know the battery side besides the battery charge level indication.

Batteries are designed to operate in the region between 2.5 to 4.27 volts. Discharging them below 2.5 can damage them as can over charging. On most mods, because of the high amps we draw, operation is set to be between 3.2 and 4.2 Volts.

On mechanical mods the battery and coil share the same Volts and Amps and building within the limits of the battery is crucial. Pulling to much Amperage is freakishly dangerous.

Mooch explains it in detail here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/625956

Hope this helps,

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AeonAIR (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> On a regulated mod, the battery voltage and Amps are not the same as what hits the coils. Most displays show what is happening on the coil end, so we do not actually know the battery side besides the battery charge level indication.
> 
> Batteries are designed to operate in the region between 2.5 to 4.27 volts. Discharging them below 2.5 can damage them as can over charging. On most mods, because of the high amps we draw, operation is set to be between 3.2 and 4.2 Volts.
> 
> ...


very much! thank you @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Hi @AeonAIR , good question

I agree with @Raindance

That voltage you see on your mod when you press the fire button is not the voltage that people say mustnt go below 2.5V. That is the regulator on the mod adjusting the voltage to give you the power you dialled in based on the resistance of the coil. So its fine if you want a mild vape and that voltage is lower. Actually thats a good thing because your battery will last longer at lower power before needing to be recharged.

The issue of not letting it discharge too much is just that it can damage the battery and render it not chargeable again. But that can be an issue with mechanical devices. Regulated devices will usually tell you when the battery is too low to continue and wont let you fire.

Even on a mechanical device though, the vape gets too weak way before the 2.5V mark. One can feel it when it gets to about 3.7V.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (17/2/18)

AeonAIR said:


> very much! thank you @Raindance!



I normally recharge my batteries when they reach around 3.4 volts. That's normally when my battery indicator starts flashing on my mods. I don't know if all regulated mods have this, but I also feel my vape getting weird and when I look at the battery indicator, it's normally quite low and/or flashing. That is when I charge them and then almost every time, it shows 3.4 volts on the charger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AeonAIR (20/2/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @AeonAIR , good question
> 
> I agree with @Raindance
> 
> ...


I get it..understand it much better now, thank you @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

